# ISO- Mexican Cheese dip



## rafter7 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok there is a mexican restuarant that we love and they have the best cheese dip it is white in color can anyone tell me what kind of cheese this may be cuase I dont think it is mozzerella but maybe it is I would love to try to make it if anyone has a recipe they could help me out with. There doesnt appear to be much to it as there is not allot to it kind of runny consistincey.

Thanks to anyone that can help me.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2007)

_Rafter,_
_could you tell us a little more about the dip? Is it served hot or cold? What do you feel is in it?  There are different cheese some of them are:Asadero and Chihuahua that  melt smoothly when heated. Queso Fresca which is used in tacos, enchiladas, chalupas and chiles rellenos, eggs, beans or even a salad. Adobera is a fresh cheese that you eat like out jack cheese, Cotija is like a parmesan, Cuajada is similar to the Queso Fresco but is more moist and tender.  These are a few I've seen in stores. Don't know if this is of any help. Hopefully some of our members can fill in the gaps so you find the cone you are looking for._

_kadesma _


----------



## rafter7 (Apr 17, 2007)

Served hot with chips a friend ate with me today and she thought maybe it had some milk or sour cream in it but that was just a guess.


----------



## rafter7 (Apr 17, 2007)

Also I live in Kansas I have never heard of these cheeses you have stated but i will check the supermarkets for like the first two u mentioned or if you have another suggestion
Thanks for the speedy reply also


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2007)

rafter7 said:
			
		

> Also I live in Kansas I have never heard of these cheeses you have stated but i will check the supermarkets for like the first two u mentioned or if you have another suggestion
> Thanks for the speedy reply also


Rafter,
I do know that there are several heavy creams that are used in place of sour cream Crema which is used in desserts and jocoque..They can be thick and creamy like creme fraiche or just creamy and thin..If you have a Mexican market where you live you might have a better chance finding these cheeses and cream..If not I think I'd look on-line and see if there is a place to send for them.

kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey fellow Kansan! I am feeling your segregation! I have seen queso fresa in wal-mart here, believe it! By the shredded cheese, there is a section where you can find the ricotta, and you will find it there. I add a can of cream of chicken and a tub of sour cream to my velveeta and ro-tel, or fresh tomatoes, peppers and jalapenos. And garlic, chopped onion, onion powder, chipotles diced with a few tablespoons of adobo sauce, red pepper flakes.  Also using monterrey jack, pepper jack and even mozarella will impart a differenf flavor.  Hey, who can't NOT have cheese dip every night?  Try different combinations!


----------



## Clienta (Apr 17, 2007)

It sounds like Queso Fresca with some crema (cream).


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2007)

Clienta said:
			
		

> It sounds like Queso Fresca with some crema (cream).


Clienta,
I use the Queso, but hesitated to use crema, thinking it was mainly for dessert..It will work with savory as well as sweet then?
kadesma


----------



## Clienta (Apr 17, 2007)

The crema we buy here in Isla Mujeres or Cancun is just thick cream. We use it on top of empanadas, enchiladas, etc. I used it tonight with chipotle for a cream sauce for shrimp. We often can't find sour cream so we add a little lime & use it instead. What you buy in CA maybe different.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2007)

Clienta said:
			
		

> The crema we buy here in Isla Mujeres or Cancun is just thick cream. We use it on top of empanadas, enchiladas, etc. I used it tonight with chipotle for a cream sauce for shrimp. We often can't find sour cream so we add a little lime & use it instead. What you buy in CA maybe different.


Thanks Clienta,
I'll go ahead and give it a try. Adding some lime sounds like a great idea.
kadesma


----------



## asabine (May 6, 2007)

my prefer recipes is  Mexican Chile Con Queso Chiles With Cheese
you can find it here
http://www.about-recipes.com/recipe.php?id=12511


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

asabine said:
			
		

> my prefer recipes is  Mexican Chile Con Queso Chiles With Cheese
> you can find it here
> http://www.about-recipes.com/recipe.php?id=12511



What type of chilies do you use for this recipe? 
it says 20 fresh green chilies, but do they mean the really little ones?
thx!


----------



## asabine (May 6, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> What type of chilies do you use for this recipe?
> it says 20 fresh green chilies, but do they mean the really little ones?
> thx!



yes the little green chilies


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

asabine said:
			
		

> yes the little green chilies


I'll have to try this!


----------



## elaine l (May 6, 2007)

It may be a white cheddar.


----------

